# Tausug: tirung tuod bukun kamu



## Reflections

Please help me understand the following conversation. It is about two girls in a selfie on Valentine's day. The text begins with one line in Tagalog and the subsequent lines are in Tausug.

[Second person: Epekto ng walang qa date kaya nag noynoy nlng kmi hehehe]
First person: ui na inlove na sab aku laung
Second person: Ke syu kW na in love lasa hehe
First person: ha tirumg miyu ba yan mlingkat
Second person: Ha tirung tuod bukun kamu hahaha


----------



## mataripis

The first sentence discribed their situation. no companion in dating. The last sentence has Tagalog words- tuod meaning not moving tree trunk And bukun ( ankle or joints near the foot)from those words, it gave me a clue that the possible meaning of the 4th sentence is- You are lleft here alone with ankle ( bukun) immovable like the base of a tree.


----------



## Reflections

Thank you Mataripis for the explanation


----------



## Chriskey2015

that is really similar to.. 
"karay-A"


----------

